# [Ubuntu] Apache Webserver deinstallieren



## TommyMo (9. November 2005)

Hi Leute! 

Ich verwende seit kurzem Ubuntu Linux. Ich habe für diverse Anwendungen den Apache Webesrver installiert, und brauche ihn jetzt nicht mehr. Da ich noch ziemlich frisch im Linuxtreiben bin, hier nun meine Frage: 

Kann ich den Webserver ohne irgendwas löschen, also die Verzeichnisse, oder muss man ihn gesondert löschen mit irgendwelchen besonderen Befehlen?

Klar, mit dem Application-Tool würde es auch gehn, aber mich würde es generell interessieren, ob man intallierte Anwendungen einfach so wieder löschen kann, oder ob es da einen eingebauten Mechanismus gibt (gibt ja auch genügend Programme die der Package Manager nicht intallieren kann, und dann wirds happig ... )

Gruß, und dank für die Antworten   
TOM


----------



## JohannesR (9. November 2005)

Wenn du deinen Webserver per apt-get installiert hast, kannst du ihn damit auch wieder entfernen. Solltest du die Pakete selber gebaut haben, kannst du entweder alles per Hand löschen (anstrengend!), oder per make uninstall vom Make-Script löschen lassen. Einige Programme bringen diese Routine leider nicht mit, deshalb gibt es einige andere Programme, die die Installtion überwachen und die uninstall-Routine nachliefern. Leider fällt mir der Name grade nicht mehr ein...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2005)

*JohannesnochmaleinpaarZellenzuwirf* 

Programme wie Checkinstall


----------

